# 3 month old german shepherd (won't eat! is this balanced?)



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

I bought a german shepherd puppy when he was 2 month old i been trying to find a good feeding schedule since. when he was 2.5 month he was 7.650kg. I got brit premium junior dry dog food for large breed as recommended by pet shop when he doean't like eating it so much he will eat only 20-30 pieces of it per day and no more i feed him wet food now. i really need help with what to feed him

here is what I feed him daily 3 meals
1-3 boiled eggs
2- yogurt with some dry food
3- rice with chicken soup and pieces of chicken 
he loves all of the 3 meals and lick the bowl clean


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You are NOT feeding him a balanced meal. Can you MIX the kibble with small portions of the eggs/yogurt/chicken? So the balance of the meal is the kibble and you just use the 'other' to get him eating.

Be aware, that MANY of our GSD's are just picky eaters and will go days without eating just cause they don't feel like eating 'boring' food. We have a sticky with many great ideas that have worked for us ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html

Good luck!


----------



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

I tried mixing Kibble with chicken or yogurt but he will just eat the chicken or yogurt and leave the Kibble and eat after a while or he won't eat it at all


----------



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

+ i don't think he is a picky eater he will eat any thing wet i give him. he just doesn't like Kibble and it's making me crazy


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

dovah said:


> + i don't think he is a picky eater he will eat any thing wet i give him. he just doesn't like Kibble and it's making me crazy



Lol don't force him then. Cook but research what it takes to feed a balanced meal. I don't know about cooked, I know about raw so I can't help. 

When cooking they can't get bones, so at the very least you'd need to supplement calcium. 

Anyway, it's not a must that a dog is on kibble. IMO it's preferred that he's not but you then need to make sure they get all the nutrients they need. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you have access to whole chickens that has organs inside? You don't have to cook anything. Just crack the eggs open for him to eat it raw, cut up the chickens and feed directly along with the organs, including the bones without cooking it. At 3 months, he can eat chicken necks and wings easily. The chicken backs may be too big for him to chew but you can still try it. Plus all the stuff you're already feeding and leftover scraps from your family's meals. You can also give him some of the fruits you eat. If you have access to other types of meats, you can feed those too - all without any need to cook it. You can cook it, but that's unnecessary. If you do cook, just avoid feeding the bones since it may splinter after it's cooked.

Important is he needs variety of food sources so whatever fresh ingredients you can get will be helpful.


----------



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

Is it safe to make the dog eat raw chicken or meat? I asked a friend and he said that the dog can go wild and bite anyone even me his owner


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

dovah said:


> Is it safe to make the dog eat raw chicken or meat? I asked a friend and he said that the dog can go wild and bite anyone even me his owner



I haven't been bitten yet. It's been a year. It's a tale. 

You have to make sure it's balanced though. If you're interested I'll give you %


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

You also won't have a problem with picky eating anymore. My dog downs everything I give him. He doesn't like chicken as much anymore and will eat it last but still goes crazy every meal time. When he was on kibble I had to mix it with cooked meat to get him to eat. 

What he really loves is the organs (they all do). Goes crazy for tripe. And it's so much joy to watch them eat raw. 

I love it. I won't go back unless something serious happens like medical reasons and I will be convinced that raw is not the way to go. Then i'd cook. I will never go back to dog food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

lalachka said:


> I haven't been bitten yet. It's been a year. It's a tale.
> 
> You have to make sure it's balanced though. If you're interested I'll give you %
> 
> ...


Yes please give me in details the % of every thing to put in his meal and how much of the chicken i should put at each meal


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

dovah said:


> Yes please give me in details the % of every thing to put in his meal and how much of the chicken i should put at each meal



It's much easier than this. You don't have to balance out every meal as long as it balances out over time you're OK. 


You feed 2-3% of their ideal ADULT weight. So if you think your dog will be 100 lbs when grown you feed 2-3 lbs a day split into 2 meals. So 1 or 1/2 lbs each meal. 

They're much better off lean. I'd start with 2 lbs and see how he does. You watch his poops to get an idea how he's doing.

Another huge benefit of raw is small poops. They poop out most of the kibble. They digest most of the raw and poop out very little. Poops should be small and firm. 


Anyway, %

40 raw meaty bone (chicken backs or chicken wings, necks)
40 muscle meat or heart (it's counted as muscle meat)
10 % tripe
5% liver
5% organs like lungs, kidneys

That's what I do. Some people do 50 % raw meaty bones and no tripe. 

Also, sometimes, fish, eggs, sardines. 

I also give fish oil and vitamin E

I buy in bulk following the % above (approximately) and then feed without worrying to balance out every meal. 

You can give a few days of chicken only. Then a day or two of organs. As long as it balances approximately over time you're OK. 

I feed mostly chicken thighs and drumsticks. They have so much meat that they cover the raw meaty bone and the muscle meat requirement. 

There are so many ways of doing it, that's why I'm giving you as an a example of what I'm doing. 



ETA few more things. Chicken can be the main meat because chicken bones (raw only!!!!!!) are the only ones they can safely eat. But try adding diff meat, like beef, lamb, turkey, whatever you can get. Variety is always good. Any questions - ask or pm. It sounds overwhelming but it's really not. Once you're in the routine it's as easy as dog food. And much easier than cooked. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

The dogs bite and go wild from bad training or neglect or something is wrong with the dog genetically. Food does not make them that way. I've fed raw meat for many years. My current german shepherd started eating raw when I got her around 9 weeks old. 

Dogs have been fed raw meat longer than you and I have been around and longer than humans have invented kibbles. Maybe you can ask your friend what dogs eat before kibbles and supermarkets were invented. 

If your dog likes raw meat, it can become a very high value treat you can use to train the dog. My dogs whine and scream when they know they are being fed but are taught to wait and sit for the food or they will not eat. They just can't wait quietly because of excitement.


----------

